
The Forgotten Female Programmers Who Created Modern Tech - bootload
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2014/10/06/345799830/the-forgotten-female-programmers-who-created-modern-tech
======
dalke
There is a recent documentary about the ENIAC programmers, at
[http://eniacprogrammers.org/](http://eniacprogrammers.org/) . I've only just
now learned of it, so can give no more than a pointer.

Another of the 6 was Betty Holberton. She was recently mentioned in a recent
HN link to [http://www.filfre.net/2015/12/a-pirates-life-for-me-
part-1-d...](http://www.filfre.net/2015/12/a-pirates-life-for-me-part-1-dont-
copy-that-floppy/) :

> The first programmer ever to attach a notice of copyright to her program,
> and thus quite likely the first programmer ever to conceive of her program
> as a potentially marketable creative work, was Betty Holberton, one of the
> original programmers of the ENIAC, by some definitions the world’s first
> true computer. In 1951, she was proud enough of a sorting program she had
> written to attach her name to a copyright notice included therein

------
tenken
Forgotten? Hardly.

I know about Hopper, Lovelace and others. Of course I took classes that used
Ada95 and as with most languages and tools learned its history.

Any competent programmer would do so. Of course the general public wouldn't
know these notable people in a niche technical field. Quick anyone please tell
me the name of the first stopping guard for schools! How dare you don't know
of this honorous person -- male or female.

If I worked in public safety I might know, or care; but I don't.

These ladies are hardly forgotten they were legends even in their own time.
This article misconstrues realities by assuming everyone and every profession,
or gender, should be a precious snowflake and immortalized in time. Thousands
of un-named people die daily and we don't morn them as forgotten -- it's
simply details beyond the scope of our daily personal realities.

